# Biggest Loser



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

We recently (ok several months ago) got a Biggest Loser game for the Wii. I did it for the first time today and OH. MY. GOODNESS. I can't believe how difficult! I'm having to adjust down the level of difficulty and the length of the workout. But I am soo excited to get started. Not just losing weight (ideally, I'd like to lose around 20 pounds eventually), but just being active again! It's been so long since I've felt capable of moving. I finally feel able to start learning how to be a normal person again! (Well... "normal".... it's all relative!) arty0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> We recently (ok several months ago) got a Biggest Loser game for the Wii. I did it for the first time today and OH. MY. GOODNESS. I can't believe how difficult! I'm having to adjust down the level of difficulty and the length of the workout. But I am soo excited to get started. Not just losing weight (ideally, I'd like to lose around 20 pounds eventually), but just being active again! It's been so long since I've felt capable of moving. I finally feel able to start learning how to be a normal person again! (Well... "normal".... it's all relative!) arty0049:


Jaimee!! What wonderful news!! You can do this!! I am so glad you are on the healing pathway. You had such a hard time. You deserve to feel good at long last!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Congratulations!!! I know how exciting it is to be able to start exercising again and feeling a little like your old self. It's a great day!


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

we have a wii but do not have that game.
we have the fitness program with step though, i've yet to do it consistently. i WISH i only had 20 pounds to lose LOL 
you'll get there :hugs:


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Do you have the wii Fit PLUS? If so, that game is SO much FUN! Especially the marching band one... I would just do that, but the kiddos scratched up the disk and now it doesn't work at all


----------

